# Garter stitch hat - knit sideways



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Short row shaping

http://www.knittin4britain.com/2011_01_01_archive.html


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

When I clicked on the link, my antivirus program blocked it because of a malicious cookie.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Same thing happened to me.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> When I clicked on the link, my antivirus program blocked it because of a malicious cookie.


Try going to the homepage:
http://www.knittin4britain.com/

Then look on the blog  right hand side

Jan 2011  free pattern phursday  ten


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Still got the web attack malicious cookie activity 4 message


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

So did I !


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

nothing coming through


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I also got a malicious cookie attack, wish I had scrolled down before clicking.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

I'm sorry folks, but there was no warning when I went to the site. 

I also posted the 'Pompom using a fork' from the same website and others have managed to see that without a problem, so don't know what is going on !

Di


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

The site came through fine for me. I'm using the Chrome browser.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> The site came through fine for me. I'm using the Chrome browser.


Thanks for responding - I'm using Firefox ...


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Not your fault - could have happened after you posted.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Me too with chrome


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm using Firefox - got in OK... thanks for posting.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

grandday said:


> Same thing happened to me.


Me too!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Came up for me no problems! I wonder if I should be worried???!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I use Chrome and have Norton's latest installed on mine and didn't get the warning. Love her blog. Thank you.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

same here worked for me chrome here too


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

didough said:


> PointySticksNStones said:
> 
> 
> > When I clicked on the link, my antivirus program blocked it because of a malicious cookie.
> ...


The home page was taken right off also.


----------

